# replacement blade for Craftsmen plane



## quigley (Jun 10, 2012)

Need to ask if it is possible to eliminate the small 4 sided plane blade I have with my Craftsmen #4 and replace it with a single edge style blade. this plane was my Father's and was not treated with the best of care, all 4 edges of the small blade would take considerable work to bring them back, just seems to be easier to replace rasther than rebuild. It seems to have a normal chip breaker.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Never seen a plane with a 4 sided blade. Could you maybe post a pic of it? I have an newer Craftsman plane (maybe a #5) that uses a regular thin iron and chip breaker. I was thinking about upgrading it to a Pinnacle iron and chip breaker. I ended up sharpening the stock blade though and it came out pretty good.


----------



## quigley (Jun 10, 2012)

Each side is 2 inches, 2X2. I never seen one before either. it looks like everytime he hit a snag, he turned the blade, would take several hours to correct.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you sure it's a bench plane and not a scraper plane? We really need a picture to go by because from the description your giving it really sounds off.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I seem to remember seeing a picture of one of those somewhere. If it is what I remember, it is a bench plane but the iron is 2" square and is sharpened on all 4 sides. The idea was instead of having to stop and sharpen the blade, you would just rotate it 90 degrees. Then you would only need to sharpen after all 4 sides were used. Of course, it would then take you 4 times as long to sharpen and it would be a pain as you would only have a 2" square iron to hold on to.:thumbdown:


----------



## quigley (Jun 10, 2012)

That is exactley what it is. The plane body is 10 inches long with 2 &1/2 width, the throat is 2&1/4 wide. Each edge of blade is stamped 1,2,3,4. looks to be from 50's or early 60's Sears. probably a Sargent made for Sears. I need my Granddaughter to show me how to load pictures, sorry not that good on the computer.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Is your plane similar to this one? This is a Sears Roebuck Handy plane #9-3740. I found this picture on another site so I'm not responsible for the lack of quality. It is an aluminum plane with handles that are molded with the frame.


----------



## quigley (Jun 10, 2012)

no not it. mine looks like a regular Sargent 10 inch bench plane except the blade is 2 inches square


----------

